# Thinkin bout gettin a 240sx, insite needed



## inferno2112 (Sep 3, 2008)

ok ok before i start i'll say that i'm new to the forums so go easy on me please 

that being said, i'm looking at getting a 240 sometime within the near future. i'm contemplating between the 240 and a 300zx but that's a different thread. my main concern is: i'm primarily looking for a 240 SR20 swap that has already been done. honestly, i don't have the time to completely do the swap myself or the knowledge. which SR20 would you guys recommend(to my knowledge there are different ones) in a 94' 240. Also, is there anything out of the ordinary or anything that would post a problem with these cars or the SR20 that your average joe wouldn't know about. and if there are any additional parts or services that would be needed or recommended to go along with the vehicle what would they be?

i know this is quite the topic so i appreciate any info that can be offered.

thanks,
ZT


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out my thread: http://www.nissanforums.com/sr20de-det-engines/134309-s13-s14-s15-sr20det-differences.html


----------



## inferno2112 (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks rogo, i had taken a look at your thread once but not in too much detail so thank you for bringing that to my attention. well it looks like the s14 1st gen(94-96) would work out pretty well for my mid 90's 240 right?


as far as typical problems or repairs go i'm asuming there's nothing out of the ordinary? i've been told that nissans are very reliable vehicles and it seems so to me. 

also, are there any bolt ons or upgrades that anybody would recommend for the s14??

once again, any insite is much appreciated
thanks,
ZT


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

s14 would not be a 1st gen. 89-94 is 1st gen. 89-90 had the single cam ka24e. all others had the twin cam ka24de. Nissan 240SX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## inferno2112 (Sep 3, 2008)

asleep,
when i said s14 1st gen, i was referring to the 94-96' black top instead of the 97-98 black top. 
sorry for the confusion
ZT


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

inferno2112 said:


> asleep,
> when i said s14 1st gen, i was referring to the 94-96' black top instead of the 97-98 black top.
> sorry for the confusion
> ZT


gotcha, thought you were talking chassis/body numbers. 
as far as the engines go - theres very little difference between the redtops and blacktops. more hp with the newer black tops with the variable cam timing system, but like i said, as far as the early ones go - pretty much the same engine.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

inferno2112 said:


> as far as typical problems or repairs go i'm asuming there's nothing out of the ordinary? i've been told that nissans are very reliable vehicles and it seems so to me.
> 
> also, are there any bolt ons or upgrades that anybody would recommend for the s14??


The SR's are very reliable motors like most of the other Nissan motors.

If you're going to run very high boost, then you might consider installing forged pistons along with a Tomei metal head gasket.


----------



## KKlessig (Aug 31, 2008)

what boost level would you recommend upgrading the pistons and headgasket, how much can the stock ones take??


----------



## inferno2112 (Sep 3, 2008)

KKlessig said:


> what boost level would you recommend upgrading the pistons and headgasket, how much can the stock ones take??


read my mind, was gonna ask the same lol


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

12lbs/285ish for the head gasket. ask me how i know.
around 350-385 for the pistons, but its really dependent on tuning.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

I would go with a s14 with a s15 front clip, came with the most power and you get that awesome front end.


----------

